

Ask HN: Can app be downloadable while submitted to Mac store for review? - jjude

While an app is submitted to Mac Appstore for review (first version), is it okay to have it downloadable for testing?
======
Peroni
In what sense? You can use testflight[1] to bundle a version for specific
users.

Naturally, you can't have it downloadable for the general public whilst it's
under review but testflight is one of the more popular methods to share the
app with clients/testers/team members etc.

[1] <https://testflightapp.com/>

~~~
jjude
This is specific to iOS. My app is on Mac store (desktop). I'm assuming from
your answer that the app can't be available for public download when submitted
to appstore for review.

Thanks.

------
kulekci
i guess, you can do. it has been different AppID. For example :
<http://culturedcode.com/things/> is do this. Maybe, it has been different
AppID.

